# virtualbox-ose



## philo_neo (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi,
I try to install virtualbox-ose on FreeBSD 9.1, I have errors after make install in repertory /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose. 
This is the output after make install:

```
===>   qt4-corelib-4.8.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   qt4-corelib-4.8.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   qt4-corelib-4.8.4_1 depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9

===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** [check-install-conflicts] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose #
```

I read this blog --> https://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox


2 months ago I have do it quickly, I'm virtualize Windows OS and Linux.
Now I do make deinstall first and make reinstall -->> errors



Regards
Philippe


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 3, 2013)

Always, yes _always_, read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating or installing new ports.

See entry 20120726.


----------



## philo_neo (Mar 4, 2013)

*conflict vitual box*

*H*i, thanks for your help.
*I* do:
`# portsnap fetch`
`# # portsnap extract`
`# # portsnap update`
*N*ow *I* do `make deinstall` first; `make reinstall` but *I* have conflict this the errors:


```
io.o tuple.o dependency.o queue.o
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.9

===>  pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** [check-install-conflicts] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-corelib.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/qt4-gui.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose #
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2013)

/usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20120726 (the second one, about pkgconf) shows the process that must be followed.  Actually, it shows three different ways, depending on what upgrade tool and package database you use.  The first is most likely.

That process has to be followed before ports like emulators/virtualbox-ose which depend on the new tools will work.

If your ports are that old, there are other things in UPDATING that will have to be done before the latest version of some ports will work.  Rather than doing all of those steps, the upgrade process at the end of the portmaster(8) man page just deinstalls all ports and reinstalls them.  That would get you to the latest versions without having to follow all the applicable steps in UPDATING.


----------



## philo_neo (Mar 13, 2013)

*[Solved] virtualbox-ose*

*H*i,

*T*hanks for your answer. *I*'m virtual*i*ze*d* now.

*R*egards
phil


----------

